# Looking for mother-toddler groups in Garhoud/Qusais Dubai



## Keerti (Feb 16, 2011)

We have just shifted to Al Nahda Dubai. I am a working mother - looking to join a mother-toddler group or any such social gathering where our 3 year old gets to socialize as well...


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Keerti said:


> We have just shifted to Al Nahda Dubai. I am a working mother - looking to join a mother-toddler group or any such social gathering where our 3 year old gets to socialize as well...


Hi keerti
I have a 2.6 year old son and I'm a working mom too . Do u have a daughter or son? We could plan a meet up sometime to test the waters if our children get along or not  I could do with some real conversation too other than the "very meaningful " ones that I have with my son all day  
Cheers!
Aarthi


----------



## Keerti (Feb 16, 2011)

*Sounds like a plan.*

Hi Aarthi, 

Good idea. My daughter is right now at home and would start going to school only in September. I would rather that she have a playdate than spend so many hours watching TV. Where do you stay? \

To be honest, I would love to have such conversations as well. Considering the limited amount of socializing we have done in this city, that would be a refreshing change to the usual chores.

I stay at Al Nahda. Let me know how we can meet up in the coming weekends.

Best Wishes,
Keerti







aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi keerti
> I have a 2.6 year old son and I'm a working mom too . Do u have a daughter or son? We could plan a meet up sometime to test the waters if our children get along or not  I could do with some real conversation too other than the "very meaningful " ones that I have with my son all day
> Cheers!
> Aarthi


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi keerti
I live right next to Al Twar centre. This is just beside the new Qusais metro station . My building has emirates Islamic bank in it's ground floor and adjacent to Hilal bank. These banks are in the same road where princess hotel is located . I'm on FB . My full name is aarthi kasiviswanathan .look out for me so that we can share messages with more .Looking forward to hear from you 
Aarthi


----------



## aarthi.kasi (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi keerti
Waiting to hear from you ! What's your full name? I will try to locate u on FB


----------



## Keerti (Feb 16, 2011)

*Hi*



aarthi.kasi said:


> Hi keerti
> I live right next to Al Twar centre. This is just beside the new Qusais metro station . My building has emirates Islamic bank in it's ground floor and adjacent to Hilal bank. These banks are in the same road where princess hotel is located . I'm on FB . My full name is aarthi kasiviswanathan .look out for me so that we can share messages with more .Looking forward to hear from you
> Aarthi


Hey thats really close to my place. Let me quickly locate you on FB and we can take it from there.


----------



## Magiccarpet (Aug 7, 2011)

Kidville Mirdif might be a good for you.


----------

